# Need some fishing advice...



## ameture fisherman (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi everybody, im new to the gulf and ive been looking for a good fishing spot for about 5 months now and i havent had much luck. i usually fish from the bridge on cervantes or some little boat dock..i think its called bayview..its right off the 3 mile bridge headed into gulf breeze off to the right. anyways i have yet to catch too much of anything besides croaker and catfish..i have caught 2 really nice sized blue fish but thats about it. maybe its the bait that im using. ive tried fresh, frozen, and non refridgerated shrimp, worms, cut fresh bait, squid...and so far nothing really seams to work. i would like to catch something of a decent size more the 2 or 3 lbs like ive caught recently. maybe a couple of Red fish or spanish. to be honest im really not used to fishing in salt water and could use all the advice i can get. im contemplating renting a boat for an hour or so or have someone take me out if i could so that i can try my luck..long story short if ANYONE can help me i desparately need it!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

you need to catch up with CCC and go fishing with him. PM him and go one night.


----------



## christa71 (Sep 11, 2009)

Don't feel all alone!!! We just started back fishing this year, after a 14 year break, we are also trying saltwater for the first time! We need to take over the "CCC" title!!! CauseI seriously, can't catch crap!!! I have tried everything as well, every pier and just about every bridge!!! I keep hoping that it is one of thosethings, that when it clicks you just start succeeding!!

Good Luck to ya!!! I will be watching this post for the hopefully great advice that should be to come, cause there are some guys on here that looklike theyknow whattheir doin!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

May your drag begin to scream...

CCC, Konz and that Brandon99 dudealways inviting folks out and produce awesome results/reports...I hope to make it out with these guys for apole bending, drag screaming night soon...

Great luck to you both! :letsdrink

Jimmy


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

congrats on your first post! its always the most difficult . rule of thumb #1,always fish were the bait is more abundant. if there's no bait for fish to feed on, then they wont be there.#2, always use the local bait thats present , buy yourself a cast net.you greater your odd's by catching a spanish or redfish using mid to large size LY'S . freeline or popping cork , should get you in luck.#3, fish around steep dropoffs with strong currents, or structure. these make great ambush points that work in the predator fish's favor.

i hope this helps. Capt.Ollie 

Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!! You are welcome to fish with me and Reed {CCC} or anyone else on my Boat Anytime Just let me know, You can also stop by HHT in Navarre and I can help you as much as I can or stop by any of the Other Tackle store's and they will also be Glad to Help!!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea man, best thing i can tell ya is gimme a holler sometime and we can meet up and fish a little.. ill show ya a few things that you need to know

i normally fish 5 - 6 days a week so whenever you feel like it, call me or send me a pm


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *BloodyWaters (10/17/2009)*congrats on your first post! its always the most difficult . rule of thumb #1,always fish were the bait is more abundant. if there's no bait for fish to feed on, then they wont be there.#2, always use the local bait thats present , buy yourself a cast net.you greater your odd's by catching a spanish or redfish using mid to large size LY'S . freeline or popping cork , should get you in luck.#3, fish around steep dropoffs with strong currents, or structure. these make great ambush points that work in the predator fish's favor.
> i hope this helps. Capt.Ollie
> Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team


+1


----------

